# Which knife is this?



## chefknife76 (Nov 18, 2012)

So i just got this beautiful knife from a french chef, who is a friend of mine, and I don't know a anything about it. Can somebody please tell me something about it, or does anybody know the name of it? Sorry for the bad quality. Thanks a lot.




  








Snapshot_20121118.JPG




__
chefknife76


__
Nov 18, 2012


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't read the Kanji inscription, but it's not a brand I recognize offhand. From the little bit of it I can see the knife _appears_ to be a relatively inexpensive, stainless, "hollow ground" santoku, about 7" long.

Judging Guessing from the picture only, the "new" price is probably in the $15 - $50 range. However, the true value of a knife is how well it works for you which is a very personal thing but usually judged by such criteria as how sharp you can get it and keep it, how comfortable it is, how well it suits your needs, etc. If you like it, it's a great knife. If not, not.

If I could see a picture of both sides and the handle of the whole knife, and if you could tell me how long the blade is measured from the back of the blade to the tip (not including the length of the handle), I might be able to tell you more, or not.

Your best bet is someone who can read the script on the blade -- whether that person knows knives or not.

BDL


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

for what its worth, it says hasaki in katakana (that particular alphabet in japanese)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Jon,

I take it you're not familiar with "Hasaki" as a marque -- whether maker or hamono.  Just as a word, remembering from kendo forty years ago and with the magic of Google, doesn't it mean "point" (at the tip of a blade)? 

BDL


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

The other side probably has the kanji for hasaki....
Look what google gave for hasaki santoku
http://bonnierbutik.dk/product.asp?product=12


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Assuming that's the same knife, 349,00 DKK are just shy of 60 USD.  Less, VAT around $45. 

BDL


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

never seen them before, but hasaki means the edge of the knife (kisaki is tip)


----------

